
Ftp trivia for $1000 please alex, it's the daily double - andrewfromx
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/36344079/in-ftp-protocol-how-do-i-know-when-a-file-upload-is-really-done
======
mtmail
Please use the correct title of the article (stackoverflow question) so users
don't have to guess what's behind it.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
andrewfromx
wow i had no idea that was a guideline. I was like, how can I be creative and
get attn to my so question in a funny way. sorry.

------
victorhugo31337
I don't think there is a way to check if a file has been completely uploaded
on the client side. On the server side, use something like inotify to monitor
the uploaded file.

